# Going to Japan..Some Help with the Language please



## SmokeyJock (Jan 14, 2009)

Hi All,

Ok, a bit of a long shot this. Does any one have basic Japanese conversational skills and would be willing to meet up for a bit of knowledge sharing before i head of from Dubai to the far east.

I am heading to Japan in a few weeks, and even though i can learn the basic introductions in japanese online, it would be great to actaully sit down with some one and test out the pronunciation before heading to Japan.

Any one wishing to meet up then of course i would supply drinks/food etc.

Thanks,


----------

